# Cómo mejorar la calidad de sonido de mi transmisor de fm ?



## nicolas a bustos (Abr 16, 2010)

hola a todos estoy experimentando con un tx co pll un tanto viejo creo yo !!!
saliendo mono funciona de maravilla,pero cuando le coloco un codificador la cosa cambia . me aparece un silvido molesto de fondo y no logro quitarlo
el preamplificador que esta en la parte de audio del tx tiene un filtro con un puente para cuando entras con señal estereo este atenua mucho el silvido de fondo pero no lo suficiente como para que deje de ser molesto,y si bajo la portadora de 19khs del codificado se me apaga el piloto del receptor .
ahora bien, el pll llega a dividir la frecuencia al comparador a unos 25khs me atrevi a colocar un capasitor en el vco del osilador pensando que alguna armonica o algo por el estilo me estaba complicando, y no logro nada
paralelo a esto segui mejorando mi engendro y le coloque un compresor de audio y un par de transistores que me entregan creo yo unos 3 w de potencia el la salida de rf (para mi mas que suficiente) pero sin salir estereo!!!!
sera el pll de mi transmisor?
si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeseria.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola como estas?

Comentame.. tu pll tiene incorporado el codificador estereo?

Algunos pll (no se como es el tuyo) traen un jumper para seleccionar la opcion de preenfasis (ensendido - apagado), verifica que este apagado.

También puede ser que el tono piloto no este en los 19khz exactos, a lo mejor esta en menos frecuencia y por eso escuchas ese "pitido" molesto.

Bueno, espero orientarte un poco mas, saludos!


----------



## superpower (Abr 16, 2010)

Tenés mal el filtro de 19khz,pero eso no termina ahí, fijate si la sinusoide de la portadora  está en fase, y trata de medir si tenes los 19khz  y los 38khz ;,porque ?; En caso de tener,19khz tenes señal de codificacion de estereo,pero pueden faltar los 38khz y saldrá en mono,claro está que depende del  circuito codificador que estes usando;seria muy util para poder ayudarte que subas el esquema.
Con respecto a los famosos y eternos "zumbidos": se debe a que la mayoria de ellos no tiene un diseño de filtros, ya sea pasivo o activo adecuado,preénfasis mal calculado,y así seguimos con la lista, y esto conlleva a un sonido pobre, un Zumbido inaguantable que te perfora los timpanos ,y estereo?? que separación?.
pero amigo: lo mejor es ver el esquema (si tu quieres)súbelo.
El pll no creo que sea,ese es otro tema.


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

podrias usar un compresor tambien, para que no sature, un filtro pasa banda, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2010)

En resumen.... que necesitas un codificador nuevo? yo en eso soy mas del  software, me dió mejores resultados que armarlo en placa... si  necesitas mas info sobre lo que estoy hablando busca un post mio en la  hoja 1 o 2 del foro de radio.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

el compresor vi que tambien lo manejas por soft no?


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2010)

Se y RDS, lo bueno del RDS es que es muy simple configurarlo para que te tome el nombre de la canción del zararadio por ejemplo... 

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

es lo de las etiquetas no?

para que srive?


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tutorial-armar-fm-profesional-software-33431/

ese es, ya estaba en la pagina 2


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Abr 17, 2010)

Bueno, gracias por estar!!
el pll tiene en la parte de audio un puente que conecta y desconecta el preenfasis el cual atenua, pero solo un poco el silvido de fondo,el codificador, creo yo, esta bien ya que la señal es estereo y separa muy bien los canales lo que significa que tengo los 38Khz
vale aclarar que no tengo osiloscopio para ver que hace!!
pero escucho en un buen reseptor y separa muy bien,moviendo un ajuste en el osilador del coder muevo la frecuencia (19 y 38 khz) de este pero no logro disminuir el silvido
voy a tratar de levantar el diagrama del pll y el encoder para que lo puedan ver


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

nicolas a bustos dijo:


> Bueno, gracias por estar!!
> el pll tiene en la parte de audio un puente que conecta y desconecta el preenfasis el cual atenua, pero solo un poco el silvido de fondo,el codificador, creo yo, esta bien ya que la señal es estereo y separa muy bien los canales lo que significa que tengo los 38Khz
> vale aclarar que no tengo osiloscopio para ver que hace!!
> pero escucho en un buen reseptor y separa muy bien,moviendo un ajuste en el osilador del coder muevo la frecuencia (19 y 38 khz) de este pero no logro disminuir el silvido
> voy a tratar de levantar el diagrama del pll y el encoder para que lo puedan ver



EL silvido es producido el 90% de los casos porque no se filtra la señal de 19khz para hacerla senoidal, y queda una onda cuadrada metiendo armónico por todos lados....


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Abr 18, 2010)

gracias "DANO" !!! 
prometo el circuito de mi pll y el coder que estoy usando para que lo analicen

aparte de comprimir las señales de audio y codificar estereo se les ocurre algo mas para mejorar el audio?
estoy armando el coder de veronica y un pll con el mc145152 para ver sin mejoro el projecto

Dano estube probando y en verdad el problema lo tenia en el filtro de los 19K de el encoder 
agradesco tu aporte para mi projecto

como te conte estoy ahora por probar con un nuevo pll y encoder par tener un panorama de cual es el mejor


----------



## rogelis (Jul 14, 2010)

Yo tube un problema similar con el codificador o generador estereo asi como tu dices el silbido era muy fuerte asi que probe una y otra cosa pero lo unico que me dio resultado fue colocarle una especie de techo, con una lamina de metal conectado a tierra y este techo tapaba la parte superior (a 1.0cm.)de los integrados del generador estereo. Aunque lo mas apropiado seria encerrarlo en una cajita metalica, no me creeras pero el silbido desaparecio como por arte de magia


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 26, 2011)

Ese Chasis es muy inportante en lo referente a armonicos e interferencias, yo estoy poniendole al TX veronica uno por arriva y devajo de la placa para evitar todo tipos de interferancias ya que siempre esta pegadp al PC y le afecta ya que apago el PC y como que suena un poquito mejor,
Saludos!


----------



## djmyky (Ene 27, 2011)

primo aveces sabes la salida de unos coder tienen mucha ganancia o la entrada del transmisor y es bueno que coloques un trimer (potenciometro de miniatura) de 500 ohm a 1k es bueno  ahi tambien no pierdes la separacion stereo esto en la entrada del transmisor   y eso mejora


----------



## el resistors (Nov 1, 2014)

hola yo tengo el mismo proble sucede que es un clon de un M31 al igual que el codificador y hay veces que me ha pasado que en los reseptores mono no engancha solo anda en los estereos pero con un silbido de 19 kilociclos sera que el pll se corre? o sera problema del codificado ayuda por fabor


----------

